# Santa Rosa Sound Tide?



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I fish the Sound alot and been trying to figure out the tides. I fish midway between the Destin Pass and P-cola pass and was wondering which way the water would flow on a incoming tide...East or West? I check the tide predictions for the Narrows in Navarre but still confused.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

if it high tide, see which way the waters flowing.. if its from the east then its comin from destin, if from the west then pensacola


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *F|nz (10/10/2009)*I fish the Sound alot and been trying to figure out the tides. I fish midway between the Destin Pass and P-cola pass and was wondering which way the water would flow on a incoming tide...East or West? I check the tide predictions for the Narrows in Navarre but still confused.




check the tides then go fish and watch the water around channel markers that should tell you since you know what the tides are


----------



## Scrappy08 (Jun 28, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but did you ever find out which way the tide goes in the sound? I've checked a few times myself but it appears too slow to determine, and the wind keeps screwing things up. I want to know which side of the ledges or streams I need to stay with the baitfish.


----------

